# Please help me:)



## Cathrine (Mar 21, 2013)

I have a list of qualities I was wondering if you could help me place into a letter, a cognitive function or a personality type. Since it is not a very long list I naturally accept many possibilities. 

- As a child I asked a lot of questions about science and nature, and wanted logical responses to fully accept the answer.
- When I was three I presented for my parents my theory of how babies are made (a seed from the father, much like those from plants, flew through the air and in to the mothers tummy where it could grow into a baby) after which I asked them what would happen if someone else catches that seed midair. They naturally had no immediate response. 
- I also asked many questions based on ideas which were too abstract or unnatural for my parents (or maybe grown ups in general) to bother giving a proper response. That frustrated me because I wanted them to, as I called it, "think an IF", so they could have an opinion. 
- I have always appreciated harmony, and I protected the feelings of my mother from a very young age. I think my biggest fear was her feeling sad, especially if I was the one causing it. 
- I didn't want kids to dislike me, but more importantly I wanted to stay true to myself, so I would never do something I didn't want to to be popular. I ended up quite unpopular until we were old enough for the other kids to think it is cool when someone goes their own ways. 
- I have a sarcastic humor and make a lot of jokes at my own expense. 
- I understand different people's feelings easily, and can confidently predict people's actions based on putting myself in their shoes.
- I spend a lot of time to self reflect. 
- I often point out logical flaws in other people's statements. 
- I dislike when people follow old rules that no longer applies, just because "that's how it's always been. Well, about time to rethink, then. 
- I am creative, and come up with many ideas, some of which are realized, and many of which remain thought experiments. 
- I absolutely love music and I completely disappear from this world and into my very own dopamine world. 

Anyone with a response? I really like to learn more about who I am, and the stereotype of the personality type most tests give me does not fit me. I am a little afraid that I am answering too critical, or not fully understand the questions.


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

@Cathrine challenge accepted, now I want to find your type! 
Your Ne is obvious. I noticed @RubiksCubix wanted to pin you as either ENFP or INFJ. And while I can see ENFP, I have a hard time seeing INFJ, Ni in particular, so I'll call him here for an explanation. 

Could you explain where you find yourself in ten years, what you will be doing, family, etc? 

I'll probably have some more questions for later, but I need some time to think about it.

EDIT: Noticed you type as ESE in socionics. What stops you from typing Fe-Si in mbti as well?


----------



## Cathrine (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi @Pinina! Thanks for your reply! I think you're right. After having learned a bit about Ne Ni and Te Ti, I recognise Ne more than Ni, and Ti a lot more than Te. I'm not sure about my ESE result either, I just didn't bother to change it. When I removed my MBTI. And I wanted unbiased feedback, so I didn't want there to be a result in my profile. 

I know I have Fe, but the way the ESFJs in this forum are described, it just doesn't fit. I'm too interested in science problems, I get a lot of ideas, I'm creative, more flexible, not that good at hosting, and I would be bored around a stereotypic ESFJ. I do think I'm an F, and I also think I'm J, because I like order and system/structure when it comes to where I keep my things. I also take pleasure in writing down appointments in my planner. I think I'm silly and joking as an ENFP, but I still don't think that's my type. My E/I and S/N aren't clear in my test results, so I was curious to hear what other people might think that knows a lot more about this than I do. I may be ESFJ, but I only accept that if ESFJS can have a well-developed Ne, I think 

Hopefully, in ten years (when I'm 39), I am happy with a family of my own. I have seen a lot more of the world, and maybe stayed in a different country for a few months (I have already done this when I was 19, but I want to do it again). My job will combine logic and structure with creativity. I am currently arranging a mini amazing race for a company together with two of my friends on our spare time, and I'm hoping that we are still doing stuff like that for many companies. I am still playing the flute, and hopefully I get more opportunities to have jam sessions involving just improvisation together with other musicians. I am also making and arranging music in ten years as a hobby. Oh, and I have learned to speak Arabic. Maybe I'm also participating in helping poor African children get an education. I see that all this is not really realistic, but these things would be wonderful.


----------

